# So I was reading Muscle and Development. Some guys on their cheat day consume alot!



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

One guy I forget his name, but he is a big time pro. He had an article done on him and he says that even up to two weeks out he consumes 15,000 calories, sometimes 20,000 on Sundays. His menu was insane. Eating a half pint of ice cream along with eggs and so forth in the morning. Unreal. 

These guys do that cause of how much size they have correct? Stupid question possibly but just wanted your opinions.


----------



## mac10chap (Jun 27, 2014)

Have you seen The Rock's cheat meals?  Go look it up.  It's insane how many pancakes, donuts, ect he eats in one day.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 27, 2014)

heavys cheat meals are pretty epic also... I cant eat that much after consuming my days food though.....I'd get sick


----------



## jadean (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm Not sure I believe all that, I hold over 300 almost year round now with about 6500 cals a day


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 27, 2014)

The idea is 6 days of clean dieting and 1 day of eating anything you want.  The theory is your body is in such an efficient state of burning calories that it is impossible to store fat from that one day of cheating.  Also your body takes extra if it needs to from that one day so you end up making better gains.  And you just crap the rest out.  Talk about wraparounds...


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

Do you do that Rays? Do you have a cheat day once a week where you just eat whatever you want and not care how much of it you eat?


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 28, 2014)

Im sure they eat a lot and don't track it but 15000-20000 cals??  That's probably a stretch..


----------



## mattsilf (Jun 28, 2014)

I saw a video of one of the guys in the Olympia that consumes 20000 on cheat days as well


----------



## SFW (Jun 28, 2014)

Lol Even if that story worked for the rock, it wont work for you. Why?

1) You dont lift. 

2) Youre not on the level of anabolics he was on 

3) You do you have 1/6th the muscle mass he does. 

If you ate 15k cals, youd prob end up in the ER, in a coma from diabetic shock.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2014)

hes talking about juan morel


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 28, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Do you do that Rays? Do you have a cheat day once a week where you just eat whatever you want and not care how much of it you eat?



No, no cheat days right now.  And how the fuck do you have positive Rep points?????


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## rambo99 (Jun 28, 2014)

Negged...

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsilf (Jun 29, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hes talking about juan morel



Yup, thats who I was thinking about too


----------



## exerciseordie (Jun 29, 2014)

I don't know that I believe he hits 20,000 calories but I guess it is possible


----------



## massai (Jun 29, 2014)

Google skiploading or shitloading


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ballgame23 (Jul 7, 2014)

You gotta have that cheat day or at least meal to eat anything you want. It's not only for the physical benefits, but mental as well. When you're eating clean all you think about is the shit you can't eat! And it's such a great feeling to just chow down and not care once a week. It recharges the batteries and keeps ya going. Your mind and body need fat!!


----------

